# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > سوال: مشکل Please fix compile errors before creating new scrip در Unity

## aliakbariaa

دوستان سلام 
 من unity  را نصب کردم باز می شود ابجکت ها اجرا میشوند فقط هنگام اتصال اسکریپت سی شارپ توسط mono  به ابجکت ها خطای Please fix compile errors before creating new script components را می دهد مشکل چیست چه کنم درضمن از چند نسخه مختلف استفاده کردم ولی مشکلم حل نشد راهنمایی

----------


## aryansharifi

سلام منم مشکلم همینه میشه بمونم کمک کنید لطفا

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

دوستان یکم از گوگل ترنسلیت هم استفاده کنید لینکش اینه: http://translate.google.com/
و شما در یونیتی از پنجره console میتونید ارور های مربوط به کدنویسی رو مشاهده کنید و درستشون کنید.
اگر سوال راجع به ارور دارین متن خوذ ارور (که تو console نوشته شده) رو بزارین نه این پیام.

----------

